# big 3 ground question



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay Im going to do the big 3 in 0 gauge wire. My question is what do the grounds do for you. The power to the alt heps with dimming and other issues. Does the two grounds to the engine block and chassis help to get rid of ground loops? Or what do they do?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

scrappy said:


> Okay Im going to do the big 3 in 0 gauge wire. My question is what do the grounds do for you. The power to the alt heps with dimming and other issues. Does the two grounds to the engine block and chassis help to get rid of ground loops? Or what do they do?


0 gauge for ground wire is a littel overkill if you ask me.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Electricity flows from positive to negative. Technically its the other way around but i'm trying to keep it simple. When current leaves the positive terminal of your battery, it travels down your cable, through your amps. It doesn't stop there because it seeks the negative terminal so it leaves the amps through the ground wire and back to the battery. Essentially, your current path is only as good as its weakest link, so a small ground cable basically chokes the current off. Think of it as a continuation of your power cable. Thats a rough answer, but maybe it will clear things up a little.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

0 gauge isnt overkill if you have 0 gauge power wire or so ive been told. What I meant was other then helping the current flow back do they do anything like ground loops but it doesnt seem they do


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

scrappy said:


> 0 gauge isnt overkill if you have 0 gauge power wire or so ive been told. What I meant was other then helping the current flow back do they do anything like ground loops but it doesnt seem they do


I wasnt sure I just thought it was. Guess I need to know what Im talking about before i start to talk.haha


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

It doesn't help with ground loops, you can still create one if you hook particular components up wrong.

Your ground wire should always be at least as big as your main lead. If your ground is smaller than you main lead then that bigger cable is wasted.

Better grounding means less resistance which lets your electrical components work at their peek. In extreme cases bad grounding can cause uneccessary wear and tear on your components but mostly it's about getting every ounce of performance from your system.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

for all of you that need more info or a better understanding of the big 3 upgrade then check this link out, its very informative and will answer just about every question you have


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I found that right after this post but thanks


----------

